# Printing Service - Personalized/Custom-Made Aluminum Water Bottle



## roslynscloset (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi! I am looking for a company that prints individual designs on Aluminum Water Bottles with white and silver finishes. Since each water bottle would be personalized, I cannot buy these bulk, rather on an individual basis. Does anybody know where I can find that kind of service at a reasonable price?

Thanks!


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

Did you find a source for those bottles?


----------



## stamamoto (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am also looking for someone that does custom printing on aluminum bottles for a reasonable price.

I have a company that designs artwork and would like to put these on the bottles.


Thanks
Sheri


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

stamamoto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also looking for someone that does custom printing on aluminum bottles for a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I can get you aluminum bottles if you are interested. Contact me with the quantity you are looking for, and I can see what I can put together for you.


----------



## jonmck (Feb 16, 2010)

Did you ever find someone to print individual bottles for you? I am looking for someone myself. Thanks


----------

